# Salidas con LM3914 a un Display



## Eriols (May 22, 2007)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, saludos a todos...n_n

  Bueno realice un voltimetro luminoso con el LM3914 lo cual resuto muy sencillo el armado y su calibracion con las resistencias. A todo esto lo que quiero lograr es adaptarle un display, manejando con la salida del LM3914 que trabaja con una serie de led´s de punto o de barra. Aqui el link de donde saque el diseño: 

http://www.neoteo.com/tabid/54/ID/760/Title/LM3914_y_LM3915_/Default.aspx

  Al manejarlo por punto nececito un arreglo o algun circuito para convertirlo a BCD y poder manejar el display y con un codificador.

 Les dejo un dibujo de como quedariaen los archivos adjuntos...

Gracias por su atensión, ojala que me puedan ayudar.


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 22, 2007)

con diodos, poco eficiente en piezas,pero funciona y es facil de entenderlo, antes se debe analizar despacio para ver si se pueden suprimir algunos diodos.

Lo mismo que con con diodos pero con puertas nand y haciendo la tabla se karnot para simplificar al maximo, la ventaja es que se pueden utilizar puertas de 3 entradas, o sea como tres diodos.

Pero esto ya requiere unos pocos conocimientos mas.


----------



## El nombre (May 22, 2007)

Tiopepeeeeeeeeeee!!!
¿En que año vives? Como tienes la ocurrencia de maltratar así al personal. En el siglo pasado había unos integradillo que se llamaban "IC de prioridad" el cual te saca en binario el valor de la activada. Puede ir vien para este caso.

Saludos Campeón


----------



## Eriols (May 22, 2007)

Pues grx por la extensa explicacion, aunque agresiba... y perdona por ser noob en la cuestion de la electronica...>_<


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 22, 2007)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Tiopepeeeeeeeeeee!!!
> ¿En que año vives? Como tienes la ocurrencia de maltratar así al personal. En el siglo pasado había unos integradillo que se llamaban "IC de prioridad" el cual te saca en binario el valor de la activada. Puede ir vien para este caso.
> 
> Saludos Campeón



Es que uno tiene una edat y tira por el camino rapido.

Pues no caigo, antes he mirado en el 4xxx, pero no se me ha iluminado la lucecita.

Ahora te toca decir el integrado, esto te pasa por responder... por que yo no caigo, supongo que deben ser TTL


----------



## Eriols (May 22, 2007)

Creo que es el 74LS147 y la vdd si me cirbe para el diseño que le tengo, grx.


----------



## El nombre (May 23, 2007)

No te enfades tiopepe. A nuestra edad no es nada buno el estres. Tirar de la memoria es para jóvenes. Con esa pista debería bastar. La electrónica lleva mucho de "buscarse la vida".
En   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about12485.html aparece el 4532 . Sólo hay que saber ampliarlo y a correr.

Saludos


----------



## cevollin (May 22, 2008)

bueno pues lo ideal seria que hisieras un decodificador con compuertas not and y or a la salida de los leds de la 

o la segunda opcion es un circuito que apenas vi que es  ese el 74147 nadamas que las salidas segun la data shet salen en logica negativa es decir 1 (0001) sale en (1110) pero eso no tiene mucho problema ya que puedes invertirlas con compuertas not


----------



## JORGEBERNAOLA (Sep 3, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo en el foro. Nesecito construir un decibelimetro digital casero, de frecuencia entre los 0.5khz a 1.5khz; segun lo que averigue se necesita un microfono luego etapa preamprificadora, el filtro pasabanda, etapa rectificadora, la amplificadora, convertidor A/D (existe un integrado ?) hacia un display; alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## cevollin (Mar 24, 2009)

pues hay un circuito que es el lm3915 vierne siendo hermano del lm3914 solo que el lm3914 es para escala lineal y el lm 3915 es escala logaritmica cada salida es de 3 decibelios


----------



## clements (Oct 31, 2009)

Que tal, soy nuevo en esto, pero a lo que entiendo tu puedes configurar la corriente de salida del lm3914, por lo que entiendo podrías controlar el voltaje de salida en cada led medidio a tierra y tal vez mediante alguna resisitencia, obligar a que este voltaje sea de 5 v y utilizar TTLS para las funciones lógicas.
Veras para hacer un codificador al gusto y a la medida, yo te recomiendo que utilices MUXES, el 74151 o el 74150 te podrían funcionar son muy faciles de conectar y la ventaja de estos ante las compuertas, es que no te tienes que meter a analizar funciones booleanas ni mapas K. Un MUX es un selector de datos, a cada combinacion le asignas una salida.... con 4 MUXES podrías hacer un codificador decimal(10 leds de salida en LM3914)-BCD luego compras un TTL, no se el numero, pero existen para convertir BCD a 7 segmentos y listo!, puedes conectar displays ... nadamas cheka si son tipo A o C.


----------

